# Lake Sakakawea's Van Hook Low Water and Limited Access



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

We are all pretty miffed about the access to Van Hook. Only one place to put in. Gull Island. It is 1.3 miles South of the Van Hook Cabin site. The road out there is very sandy. They built the road with red rock, but in many stretches, it is very sandy. If it were to rain very hard one day, all it would take is one vehicle to get stuck, and the whole thing will come to a stand still. Imagine being out there on the island loading your boat and preparing to go home only to find out that you are stuck out there until somebody gets the road cleared for travel. A guy wouldn't be able to simply drive around the stuck individual either. That sand is extremely soft once you get off of the road. Besides, I believe it is illegal to leave the trail. In the photo below, you can see how much actual rock and gravel are on the road in some stretches. The white specks in the background of the photo are cabins at the Van Hook cabin site.

[siteimg]1668[/siteimg]


----------

